# Lover's Lane



## squeezy (Jun 10, 2007)

A cop was patrolling at night in a well-known spot. He sees a couple in a car, with the interior light glowing brightly. The cop carefully approaches the car to get a closer look. Then he sees a young man behind the wheel, reading a computer magazine. 

He immediately notices a young woman in the rear seat, knitting. Puzzled by this surprising situation, the cop walks to the car and gently raps on the driver's window. 
The young man lowers his window. "Uh, yes, officer?" 
"What are you doing?" 
"Well, isn't it obvious? I'm reading a magazine, sir." 
Pointing towards the young woman in the back seat the cop says, "And her, what is she doing?" 
The young man shrugs: "Sir, I believe she's knitting a pullover sweater." 
Now, the cop is totally confused. A young couple. Alone, in a car, at night in a lovers' lane. And nothing obscene is happening! 
"What's your age, young man?" 
"I'm 25, sir." 
"And her ... what's her age?" The young man looks at his watch and replies, "She'll be 18 in 11 minutes."


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 10, 2007)

Talk about waiting for the perfect moment.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

I remember when my boy was 23 he liked this cute little Norwegian girl who was only 17. She looked about 25 but she wasnt. She called him every night. Sometimes 5 or 6 times a night and they'd talk for hours but he wouldn't go out with her. Nor did he go out with anyone else. 

I finally asked him why he wouldn't go out with her he obviously liked her alot. He said "Ma I don't want people to think I'm robbing the craddle." She finally turned 18 and they've been together ever since - 7 years now. No sign of wedding bells yet though.

I don't think I'm ever gonna get grandbabies!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

When you're smoking, time can be everything.  I often makes or breaks a successful plan.


----------

